# How Many Days of EWCM do you usually have?



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

I hope this isn't TMI. Title says it all.

How many days of EWCM do you usually have? I think I usually have 1-2 days.

Also, is it possible to have more days of EWCM than you actually see? That is, I see two days of EWCM but "inside" there was actually 4-5?

The poll options are disaggregated by age as well...


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm 29, and I get 5+ days of EWCM.

It's definitely possible to have EWCM internally and "miss" it, but it's highly unlikely if you're looking for it, unless perhaps there's not much of it. I assume that you're checking for EWCM several times a day, after BMs, etc. as suggested in TCOYF?

If you want to increase the amount of EWCM you have, there are other threads on here with suggestions on how to do that, like robitussin or grapefruit juice, and I think others that just aren't coming to mind right now.


----------



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for your reply! I have never read TCOYF, I should probably pick it up though. I am kind of concerned that I only have 2 days of EWCM but perhaps I haven't been looking for it appropriately. I read that as you grow older you have less days of EWCM. So, I'm disappointed that I only have around 2 days at this point and I'm in my mid-20s.


----------



## Contented73 (May 14, 2006)

I'm 35 and almost never see ewcm. The best I ever see is the most miniscule amount of something barely resembling ewcm, and that's if I REALLY look for it. It's been about the same since I first started TTC in 2003. It took over a year to conceive #1, then #2 came along right after. Now it's been over a year TTC #3.....still battling the almost non-existent cm, but obviously I have still successfully gotten pregnant. I only do external cm checks. Maybe there is more inside that I just never see.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

The problem is that not everyone define EWCM the same.


----------



## GabrielsWifey09 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm 22 and I have EWCM throughout my cycles, it usually doesn't mean much in my cycles since I don't ovulate on my own.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am 25 and have a range of 2 days of EWCM to 6 days of EWCM. Usually, it's 4-5 days, but I conservatively voted 4 days.


----------



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
The problem is that not everyone define EWCM the same.

This is what I understand it to be: EWCM looks like raw egg white in that it is clear or streaked and is very stretchy and can be watery. When a sample of mucus is between your fingers, it may stretch for several inches.

What is your definition of EWCM? Do you know other definitions that vary from the above? I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

I don't get much, or any, of what you could call 'egg-white'. My fertile mucus isn't usually stretchy, it's 'watery', but there's a lot of it! And I get about 5 days (days 10-11 thru 15-16 of my cycle) of it.


----------



## kimiij (Jun 18, 2006)

OK - well this cycle so far I have had one day. ONE. Not happy about it. I doubt I will have any more before AF comes.


----------

